
Corrode project for porting C to Rust gains Mozilla's backing - executesorder66
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3136934/open-source-tools/project-for-porting-c-to-rust-gains-mozillas-backing.html
======
brudgers
Sharp's announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12845687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12845687)

